# Extending the auto power-off on DTP?



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Does anyone know if it's possible to extend or even disable the auto power-off function on the DTP? It shuts off after about 5 mins of inactivity which is a bit annoying!


----------



## AndyJH (Apr 25, 2017)

Would also like to know if this is customisable.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I've just been looking through the pics from when I pulled the back off the machine. I don't think there's anything to adjust. It will have a timer on the control board I would think that is fixed. Don't think there's much we can do


----------

